# Binbougami ga!



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2010)

*Binbougami ga!*​


> Sakura Ichiko is a 16 year old girl who leads a charmed life and is blessed with beauty, brains, and health. She has an abundance of ?Happiness Energy?, which can make people happy, but at the cost of absorbing all the ?Happiness Energy? from her surroundings. She has caused the energy balance of the world to become unbalanced and because of this, she becomes the target of a Poverty God named Momiji. Momiji goal is to remove Ichiko?s power of absorbing other people?s Happiness Energy and to return all the energy she has taken to its rightful place.
> from akiba-station.



*Genre:* Adventure, Comedy, Fantasy, Magic, Supernatural
*Scantlator:* CXC

After reading the first chapter last week, I wasn't overly impressed, but this week's chapter was pretty good and I thought it should get a bit more exposure.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2010)

Is this Monthly? I remember I read the first chapter sometime ago.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Is this Monthly? I remember I read the first chapter



There's around 55-70+ pages per chapter so I'm leaning towards a monthly release. And that shouldn't be too much of a problem since this manga came out in 2008, so hopefully we'll get a steady release from CXC.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 19, 2010)

Just started this today. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 20, 2010)

Its a monthly series serialized in Jump SQ.

So happy that CXC picked this up. I've been wanting to read this series since Jump SQ first kicked off in 07.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2010)

Scan for ch.3 is now out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 8, 2012)

This manga has started to move again. It's up to chapter eight now.

Read Online


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2012)

Ch. 10 is out now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

CXC just released chapters 11-18

Got a good amount of reading to do.


----------



## Spirit King (May 15, 2012)

My god chapter 17 was pure comedic gold. the part where Ichiko turned into L and the misfortune god turning into Light I just burst at laughing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 28, 2012)

Ch. 19-20 and Ch. 21 is out now.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Jun 2, 2012)

two chapters are out, 22 and 23,

Momiji totally steals the show for me


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

Wasn't sure if anyone was interested in this manga so I kinda said "fuck it, whats the use?"


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Jun 2, 2012)

oh? I'm kinda surprised nobody's looking into it since an anime's coming out in the summer


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah true, guess most people don't find it interesting enough.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Jun 2, 2012)

which is strange, since this is a really good manga, solid comedy as well


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 15, 2012)

Yamabuki needs more panel time. Dat killer face pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2012)

Loved seeing that Bleach reference as well as the Sakura/Momiji technique.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2012)

Ch.28 is out now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2012)

lol, even gods and those with great fortune aren't immune to colds xD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2012)

The common cold could be the greatest weapon in the entire world.

Just caught up and I'm very excited for future chapter releases. I hear things get epic after volume 7.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2012)

Ch. 29-30 is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2012)

I absolutely love the last two chapters released. Tanopo comes as off as an extremely cruel and twisted character. You have to acknowledge her unconventional methods are extremely efficient if her main goal is to cause pain and sadness


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2012)

It really is ironic and cruel that she is a Fortune God. That cliffhanger was something else though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2012)

Ch. 31 is out now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2012)

Momiji is one pissed misfortune god, I wonder if she stands a chance though. Tanpopo seems to be the strongest enemy they've fought up till now.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Sep 25, 2012)

That one piece reference


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2012)

Figures we'd get a cliche mini rescue arc, but the mangaka managed to infuse the right amount of comedy to make it entertaining. I did enjoy seeing Keita being able to participate along with everyone else in the battle with some extra help coming from those beads.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2012)

Slightly turned into a battle manga but the comedy never left it which made things better. Loved the precure reference as well.

Oh and I'll never see Gratitude in the same light ever again after this and Medaka Box.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Nov 12, 2012)

Funny to see all the misfortune gods as tykes.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Nov 12, 2012)

ah, more Tsuwabuki is always good, Sorata just makes the joke better


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2012)

Ch. 39 is out now.

I still gotta read 35 and onward though I have no idea when I'll get to it right now.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 19, 2012)

Ch. 40-41 is out now.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Nov 20, 2012)

good chapters, seems like we're going to go right into Ichiko's parents now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2012)

Ch. 42 is out now.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Nov 22, 2012)

dat eyeshield 21 reference


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2012)

The Eyeshield21 reference had me rolling over with laughter.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2012)

Ch. 43 is out now.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Nov 27, 2012)

Good end to the arc, very interesting implications at the end though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2012)

So much yuri innuendo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2012)

And I think we might have found Botan's true master at the end of the chapter


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2012)

Ch. 46 is out now.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Dec 20, 2012)

Poor Nadeshiko, was destroyed multiple times here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2013)

Bobby must be in heaven now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2013)

Ch. 50 is out now.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Feb 19, 2013)

Holy crap man, Ichiko asking Momiji to live with her almost gave me a heart attack. So much fucking HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2013)

Ch. 52 is out now.

Useless meat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2013)

I always did wonder what dieting in a hyperbolic time chamber would seem like xD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2013)

Ch. 53 is out now.


----------



## rajin (Apr 2, 2013)

*Binbougami-ga 70 Raw *
*this *


----------



## rajin (Apr 28, 2013)

*Binbougami-ga! 71 Raw *
*Chapter 46 *


----------



## Barago (Apr 28, 2013)

Good manga with several funny moments and good battle scenes.

Edit: Just looked in the raws, wtf is going on? 

Shit just got real.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2013)

Ch. 57 is out now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2013)

Looks like another major battle will be underway and we already have one casualty.


Loved the epilogue special at the end xDD


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 6, 2013)

Poor Ayame


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 12, 2013)

Yeah these "deaths" are gonna be reversed. A few deaths can stay but cleaning house like this usually leads to mass revival


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2013)

Seems pretty one-sided with the enemy taking out a whole boat load of gods. At least it has me looking forward to seeing how they deal with this enemy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 19, 2013)

Man Yamabuki has quite the lesbian harem


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2013)

I'm glad to see we finally got a confession scene. Who knew Ichiko's powers would react that way when she experienced true happiness 

Well, onwards to rescue Momiji....


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 19, 2013)

This better have a Bleach reference where Ichiko has Somin Shōrai in one hand and Momiji slung under the other


----------



## Melodie (May 31, 2013)

*Manga 'Binbougami ga!' to End in the Next Chapter*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 2, 2013)

only two chapters left


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2013)

The latest chapter was pretty cool, but all good things must come to an end so hopefully the final two chapters provide us a satisfying ending.


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2013)

Well damn, just gonna start this and now I see it's about to end


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice for a shounen to actually let the main character kiss her love interest. And lets the other girls move on. Nadeshiko has her lolicon butler and Rindou gets Momou


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2013)

Man I am kind of sad. No...real sad to see this ending. It has been one of the most enjoyable reads ever.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2013)

How well did the anime sell?


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

Caught up. Hilarious and fun manga and I think it' very underrated. 

Bobby is the best character.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How well did the anime sell?



IIRC around 5k. not so well. And they made a joke about it being 1 cour in the anime, so yeah.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

Saw some of the animation and it didn't look like they were trying anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2013)

Sad, it looks a little established from others of it's genre. And with 72 out looks like only 1 chapter left.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2013)

sadness.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2013)

One more chapter left. I'm hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd like to see ichiko getting married to the dude and her dad does the thing he wanted to do at her wedding.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 31, 2013)

Yet another series that I've been following ends. Always leaves me feeling down. 

Wasn't an amazing final chapter. Kind of standard. But it worked.

The bonus short was nice fanservice.


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2013)

Was that really it? Felt like it was just there for shits and giggles. And didn't another chapter come out last week?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2013)

73.1 provides the ending we should have gotten


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2013)

I enjoyed the ending. Can't complain about Ranmaru's new look nor Ichiko's short hair style


----------

